# bronx zoo



## mathjak107 (Jul 16, 2016)

nikon d800 with nikon 70-200mm f2.8 vr


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2016)

Spectacular!


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 16, 2016)

thanks .


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 16, 2016)

Wow! Wonderful images here.  Really nice. As a kid I went to the Bronx zoo a few times, but haven't been since.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 16, 2016)

it is pretty big there . in fact the animals are so far away i usually use my 70-200mm f2.8 with a 2x extender . the tiger was shot through a thick glass window


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2016)

Beautiful photos!


----------

